# Orbinator's Cold Technical Drum Solo Transcribed!



## bulb (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey guys i guess i never posted the update, but better late than never, and for those who missed it the first time around, this is Periphery's drummer Travis Orbin and his "for drum nerds only" drum solo which i think is really awesome, and very well executed. 
But now its fully transcribed (painstakingly by his hand) for all you music readers to be able to follow (i am sadly not one of you guys...)
Here is the video:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=N6Fc-7upYeY

and the links to the transcription can be found here:
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c116/shaftninja/part1.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c116/shaftninja/part2.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c116/shaftninja/part3.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c116/shaftninja/part4.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c116/shaftninja/part5.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c116/shaftninja/part6.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c116/shaftninja/part7.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c116/shaftninja/part8.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c116/shaftninja/part9.jpg

more material of his can be heard on his myspace at www.myspace.com/travisorbin


on a side note jake is actually transcribing the solo into guitarpro so you can see how an actual machine would play it haha! here is the beginning:
http://www.mediafire.com/?2vmzjqgivjj (he gave up at about 1:07 haha)

anyways, 

enjoy!


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow what the hell is up with all of this negative comments in that video?

I thought it was awesome.


----------



## swedenuck (Apr 9, 2007)

The dorks on youtube have never been ones to respect subtlety and genius, which makes me wonder how all the dorks on SS.org are going to respond to this.


----------



## bulb (Apr 9, 2007)

i dunno there are a lot of kids who are jealous and immature on youtube, and then there are a lot of people who dont understand whats actually going on there, it sounds "off" in a lot of ways, because he is playing some insane rhythms and counter-rhtyhms which dont match up evenly. its analogous to the way a lot of people react to atonal music, which to the average person sounds just like noise. But thats what makes what orby is doing so amazing, cuz if you program the transcription into a drum program, it sounds pretty much exactly the same. I can post up the first minute or so that jake transcribed in guitar pro if you want to see just how well orbinator nailed the parts!!

here is what jake has so far hehe:
http://www.mediafire.com/?2vmzjqgivjj


----------



## Durero (Apr 9, 2007)

Enjoyed that!

Too bad the audio & video are so out of sync on YouTube stuff.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting that mp3 of it. I'm gonna have to try some jamming over it tomorow for fun.


----------



## bulb (Apr 10, 2007)

it would be real difficult to jam over this stuff, but hell if you can pull it off, mad respect!


----------



## sakeido (Apr 10, 2007)

Man you are lucky to have such an AWESOME drummer, that was fantastic!


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Apr 27, 2007)

Your drummer is a machine.


----------



## Naren (Apr 27, 2007)

Your drummer is amazing, Bulb. I hate youtubers. 

What kind of a complete idiot posts shit like this?



> u have no rythm u dont know how to play a hihat, u cant kep a beat and what a few uther people said take some lssons



I would like to say, "You can't spell. You need to retake all your English classes and hire a tutor for private lessons. You know absolutely nothing about drums."


----------



## Tzoni (Apr 28, 2007)

Dude, I'm at 1:36 of the video (yeah, I have a 56k connection..) and I have to admit that I am really impressed. He is a great drummer. Those polyrythms are totally badass!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 29, 2007)

Very cool. You have a great talented drummer, Bulb!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 29, 2007)

the guys lookin on utube are drummers that cant drum like that, so they ridicule


----------



## Makelele (Apr 29, 2007)

I heard Pain of Salvation are without a drummer. Maybe he should audition.


----------



## Naren (Apr 30, 2007)

Makelele said:


> I heard Pain of Salvation are without a drummer. Maybe he should audition.



You trying to take away Peripery's drummer?! So he can go to a band with a silly name like "Pain of Salvation"?!  You should be ashamed of yourself. Bad, Makelele! Bad!


----------



## Rotten Deadite (Jun 13, 2007)

I've said it to other musicians, and I'll say it to Travis too:

Stop using up all the damn talent! Save some for the rest of us!


----------



## RonGriff (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow. He is very good. Im impressed.


----------



## axechain (Jun 14, 2007)

oh oh oh he is soo cool i`m crying for help please i whant all of the drummers to be like BULB   
 how do you sleep at night when you are so profcooliomasterman))))))


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 15, 2007)

It's cool to have a drummer in the same talent lavel as you Misha!That's.I wish you guys much success.You guys deserve it!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 15, 2007)

This is cool on a technical level but I think too many drummers become absorbed with double bass as the basis for all poly rhythm stuff and then just kind of throw in the rest of the kit over the kick. What you get is technical for the sake of technical which is only any good if you put it in a band context where the rest of the musicians up to par. I would much rather hear something that sounds great and you later realize its a polyrhythm than hear something where its clear that the poly was more important than the music that goes with it.


----------



## bulb (Jun 16, 2007)

the thing that a lot of people seem to be missing is the fact that this is a drum piece that was composed to be technical and in no way is a representation of his actual sound or his ability, all you really have to do is read his description to know that. I cant imagine putting other instruments to this and making it sound good, but i love it as a drum solo/song. Different strokes i guess...
Also if you pay close attention, you will see that rarely is the double bass the foundation for the polyrhythms/meters and its actually a lot of interaction with the hands, if not the hands completely that displace the beat, there are many layers to this solo that take a while to absorb which is another reason i really like it!


----------



## Stitch (Jun 17, 2007)

I love his playing style. It reminds me of that guitar schools' new standard tuning.

Your drumers kit must be a mess of wires - he is cntrolling his Hi-Hats with his right foot and leading bass with his left. Weird.


----------



## bulb (Jun 17, 2007)

nah with us he doesnt use cable hats so that he can keep it neat and simple to setup, for him switching leading with his left or right foot (or hands for that matter) is just a mental note, so he practices at home with his feet switched hehe


----------



## Soma (Jun 17, 2007)

Awesome video. Man, reading youtube comments is almost as bad as reading myspace surveys.


----------



## Leec (Jun 30, 2007)

Man, I came across this guy on Youtube independently a while back. He's pretty ace. I'm always surprised when such clearly technical drummers don't make use of the Moeller technique. 
It must be awesome having him in the band; I bet you can throw anything at him and he gets it.
That's quite a nice and thoughtful solo (if a little barren in places)


----------



## bulb (Jun 30, 2007)

Ah yeah man, he had his fun with the moeller technique, but prefers to stick to consistant singles these days.


----------



## Leec (Jul 3, 2007)

Well this is the thing, it seems to be mostly known for increasing your ability to play double and triple strokes, but players like Steve Smith and Dave Weckl incorporate it into their usual technique (Weckl underwent a huge technique change - he covers it on his second DVD) to increase economy of motion and for delivering those awesome hits with little effort.
I'm trying to learn it myself, but I only have a pair of sticks - no pad or drums 

Anyhow, this is a cool solo, man. Hats off to him.


----------

